
Israeli-designed instant coronavirus breathalyser could be rolled out globally - unclebucknasty
https://jewishnews.timesofisrael.com/israeli-designed-instant-coronavirus-breathalyser-could-be-rolled-out-globally/
======
dificilis
Better, quicker, cheaper testing is the most robust way to fight Covid19, even
if the tests are not perfect. If a combination of testing technology and
isolation protocols is good enough to get the "R" number below 1, then job
done.

Having some false negatives is OK. Too many false positives is not so good,
because then you are isolating people who don't have any disease.

Vaccines can have bad side-effects, especially if you try to develop them in a
hurry. The same with medicines.

Anything you have to put inside your body has the potential to cause a problem
worse than the disease.

